# Sent cancellation letter to Hilton, should I call?



## percheazy (May 20, 2021)

So I sent a cancellation letter to Hilton within four days of signing. Cancellation was within the allotted 10 days and it says they have 20 days according to the contract to refund our money. I didn’t put too much in the letter other than me and my wife’s decision to cancel within the time period and it had our address, member number, contract number and our decision to cancel. Pretty short and to the point. Sent it to the address it asked and read over the contract a dozen times and all it says is to send a letter to the address with a written statement asking to cancel. Nothing much more than that. I sent the letter overnight priority with a signature required and have proof of delivery. It’s day 10 and it’s just starting to get me itching wondering if I should call or should I wait it out the full 20 days. Im due a refund of $8k to two of my cards. Wanted to see what you guys think.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 20, 2021)

Everyone who signed the purchase contract must sign the rescission letter.  If you both signed the contract, did you both sign the rescission letter?  If so, you are in good shape.  Sit back and wait.

If you both signed the contract but did not both sign the letter, send the letter again with both signatures.  If today is Day 10, do it today.  If it is not, do it today.


----------



## percheazy (May 20, 2021)

We both signed the contract and the letter. Then I’ll just continue waiting as I feel I’ve done everything right. Just always nervous about these things since I feel as though it can be turned back on us somehow.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2021)

percheazy said:


> We both signed the contract and the letter. Then I’ll just continue waiting as I feel I’ve done everything right. Just always nervous about these things since I feel as though it can be turned back on us somehow.



I can definitely understand. From all experiences I've read and personally experienced, HGVC are very much on the up-and-up in rescission. They don't tend to play games with this.

Well done, by the way.

Can you tell us the contract and cost details? TUG likes to track how much they've saved folks over the years.

Cheers.


----------



## percheazy (May 20, 2021)

Okay great to hear. My contract was for 7,000 points a year and was $40,000. Looked at HGV timeshares being sold by members and decided to buy used instead after this is all over.


----------



## Passepartout (May 20, 2021)

They may refund to your credit cards within the 20 days, but it might take a bit longer to post to your account. We usually tell people to allow up to 45 days. It kind of depends on when in the cc's billing cycle the credit hits. We haven't heard of HGVC being anything but honest, so don't worry. You'll get the refund. Some other TS outfits we might worry about, but not HGVC.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 20, 2021)

percheazy said:


> Okay great to hear. My contract was for 7,000 points a year and was $40,000. Looked at HGV timeshares being sold by members and decided to buy used instead after this is all over.



You are all over it. 

Where did you buy? And where do you think you want to travel most of the time? If you just want points you can check out the threads about having the best points/MF ratio. If you want access to a certain place and sometimes use points you have other considerations.

HGVC is a great system. We have used ours to travel to Orlando a lot and have done some great side trips.


----------



## percheazy (May 20, 2021)

GTLINZ said:


> You are all over it.
> 
> Where did you buy? And where do you think you want to travel most of the time? If you just want points you can check out the threads about having the best points/MF ratio. If you want access to a certain place and sometimes use points you have other considerations.
> 
> HGVC is a great system. We have used ours to travel to Orlando a lot and have done some great side trips.


We always travel all over the place. We don’t tend to have just one destination in mind (except my wife who goes to New York with her friends around 3 times a year) but other than that we tend to vacation to new destinations. That’s why I was more towards the points than our home location. We signed up in Orlando which is a small flight from where I’m at so that wouldn’t be a problem either if that was our home. I definitely did like Hilton and we’ve stayed at a bunch of their hotels and hav enjoyed our stay. So I’m certain we will be becoming HGV club members.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> They may refund to your credit cards within the 20 days, but it might take a bit longer to post to your account. We usually tell people to allow up to 45 days. It kind of depends on when in the cc's billing cycle the credit hits. We haven't heard of HGVC being anything but honest, so don't worry. You'll get the refund. Some other TS outfits we might worry about, but not HGVC.



I haven't found this to be true for about the past 20 years or so. Every credit card I've had in that time posts the credit as soon as it dhows up from the merchant. Has nothing whatsoever to do with my billing cycle. I still have airlines tell me that and, when I ask them why, since it makes no sense, this just explain that this is what they're told to say.

But, from a lot of experience with this, there seems no relationship between my billing cycle and when credits are posted.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2021)

Do _not_ call them. Do _not_ accept a call from them.
You'll end up talking to a sales-weasel who does not process rescissions.
They'll just try to change your decision and interpret any ambiguity as that.

Otherwise, HGVC is itself a stand-up company and will do the right thing.
They are owner-friendly. The mantra around these parts is to buy resale.
.


----------



## hellokaren (May 21, 2021)

In terms of cancellation timeline - two weeks ago we purchased retail (Lagoon Tower/1600 pts/$9750) and cancelled. I sent a fax on day 5 of 7, and received an email confirmation the same day within a few hours. I checked my credit card last night and the funds were refunded.


----------



## GT75 (May 21, 2021)

percheazy said:


> My contract was for 7,000 points a year and was $40,000.


Congratulations.   You made the correct decision.     I agree with the advice already given to you above.     I will add that 7K HGVC points are a great starting amount of points.     This will get you into most resorts in a 2-Bd.   Of course, $40K isn't good hence the reason for the cancellation letter.   You should be able to get a similar contract for < $7K resale.


percheazy said:


> We always travel all over the place.


Well, one of the problems (the main one in fact), HGVC doesn't have resorts in many different locations.   Personally, I like where HGVC is located, but that is me.     So I have the resorts that I go to each year.   


percheazy said:


> So I’m certain we will be becoming HGV club members.


I would suggest that you take your time and research before making a commitment.    There isn't a rush because resales will be around.    I know that some have taken up to 10 years before pulling the trigger.   You probably don't need to spend anywhere near that amount of time.   My one advice that I try to tell NOOBs getting into TSs, this isn't like booking a hotel (last minute - within a couple of months).    The HGVC works best if you book exactly when the club season opens (9 months or really 276 days before check-out date).   For example, right now I am booking in 2022.   So if you are a planner, then you should be OK.


----------



## jbroner (May 22, 2021)

Since TUG just saved you 40k , would be a nice gesture to become a paying Member.


----------



## GrampaTim (May 22, 2021)

percheazy said:


> We always travel all over the place. We don’t tend to have just one destination in mind (except my wife who goes to New York with her friends around 3 times a year) but other than that we tend to vacation to new destinations. That’s why I was more towards the points than our home location. We signed up in Orlando which is a small flight from where I’m at so that wouldn’t be a problem either if that was our home. I definitely did like Hilton and we’ve stayed at a bunch of their hotels and hav enjoyed our stay. So I’m certain we will be becoming HGV club members.



A while back, we met with HGVC regarding converting our one property from Grand Pacific to HGVC. We had a total of 3 timeshares, so it was a package deal, and what we considered a reasonable price based on what they showed us in the sales pitch ( and drew out in diagrams ). Some of the HGVC speil is jsut that. For example, after doing extensive research, I would never use points for hotels. You can get better deals on rooms, keep the points for timeshare trading, and also build up Hilton Rewards points by using their credit card ( especially at their hotels ). We knew this, and a lot more, going in, but again, with direct questions and answers, we had a verbal understanding that was acceptable to us. In essence, we would be upgrading one existing ownership, and bring two others along, for a much higher membership level.

Then I got the contract, and immediately went through it. The contract was not as presented, and in fact was not a good deal. I talked to the salesperson, and his boss, and they refused to modify the contract to conform to what they both presented. So we immediately withdrew from the agreement. There was no upfront money, so no refund needed. They cooperated, but they also knew we could have caused problems since the salesperson had not yet earned his real estate license ( required ), and as an agent myself, I knew the laws.

Anyway, don't count on much of what they tell you in the sales presentation.  It might be true, but it's not really a very good value, or there may be a lot of "if's and but's" when you go to book those trips you want to take.


----------



## dandjane1 (May 30, 2021)

*We spent 3 weeks traveling in Japan in 2019, and noticed that in Tokyo, in Tokyo Station, HGVC had
a small sales office. Does HGVC have resorts in Japan? Being Diamond owners, the new (future) digestion of Diamond by Hilton
may be good for us, if so. We recently attended a "Presentation" at a DRI resort just to see what's going on, but the sales weasels were all mum, 
"per Corporate Instruction".*


----------



## GT75 (May 30, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> Does HGVC have resorts in Japan?


yes.   I believe 20% of HGVC owners are Japanese.


----------



## brp (May 30, 2021)

GT75 said:


> yes.   I believe 20% of HGVC owners are Japanese.



Also, the strong connection to Hawai'i, where there is a large Japanese contingent of vacationers due to culture and proximity.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (May 30, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *We spent 3 weeks traveling in Japan in 2019, and noticed that in Tokyo, in Tokyo Station, HGVC had
> a small sales office. Does HGVC have resorts in Japan? Being Diamond owners, the new (future) digestion of Diamond by Hilton
> may be good for us, if so. We recently attended a "Presentation" at a DRI resort just to see what's going on, but the sales weasels were all mum,
> "per Corporate Instruction".*



HGVC has Bay Forest Odawara in Kanawa, Japan. It’s a brand new by Hilton Club resort. They also have an external exchange affiliation with 19 Hotel Harvest properties in Japan. I know nothing of these resorts or how hard (or easy) they are to book. The HGVC reservation website says you have to book the Hotel Harvest properties by calling in to customer service.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 15, 2021)

percheazy said:


> So I sent a cancellation letter to Hilton within four days of signing. Cancellation was within the allotted 10 days and it says they have 20 days according to the contract to refund our money. I didn’t put too much in the letter other than me and my wife’s decision to cancel within the time period and it had our address, member number, contract number and our decision to cancel. Pretty short and to the point. Sent it to the address it asked and read over the contract a dozen times and all it says is to send a letter to the address with a written statement asking to cancel. Nothing much more than that. I sent the letter overnight priority with a signature required and have proof of delivery. It’s day 10 and it’s just starting to get me itching wondering if I should call or should I wait it out the full 20 days. Im due a refund of $8k to two of my cards. Wanted to see what you guys think.



did you receive some kind of confirmation from them after they receive the letter? If so, how long after?
I got a timeshare with them on 8/11 and after reading the contract carefully I decided to send the cancellation letter, which I did on 8/12. Letter was received by then on 8/13.
Thanks


----------



## dayooper (Aug 15, 2021)

Sunnysideup said:


> did you receive some kind of confirmation from them after they receive the letter? If so, how long after?
> I got a timeshare with them on 8/11 and after reading the contract carefully I decided to send the cancellation letter, which I did on 8/12. Letter was received by then on 8/13.
> Thanks



They are under no obligation to keep you up to date on the process until it‘s complete. HGVC is very good about keeping to the rules and the central office normally does’t try any shenanigans. Do not contact the sales office as they will try to get you to reconsider. I believe they will send you an email when it’s completed and, if you put anything down on a credit card, they will pull that off as well.

Their processing has been very fast this summer. I just bought resale and every step has been faster than my previous purchase. While they have 45 days to complete the rescission, reports here on Tug suggest that it will be much faster.

If you are still interested in the HGVC system (it’s very good), stick around and learn. Buying resale is a great way to go. You can purchase a great value deed for 20% or lower of the retail cost with all the same booking rights and privileges as a developer bought week. We love our resale weeks and have taken great trips in outstanding accommodations with them.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2021)

Suggestion only: You may want to check to see if Hilton rec'd your mail. My reason is because the USPS mail delivery system is piss poor. IMHO.
It took ten (10) days to rec'd a letter from a city agency that was only twenty(20) miles from my home address. That is a fact and not a myth.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 16, 2021)

I would not call. It can take up to 30 days. After that, you can worry.
But whatever you do, do not talk to anyone from the sales office.
They have nothing to do with processing rescissions, and they will
only try to change your mind and deliberately misconstrue statements.
"Not interested" means, "Yes, I want the worst package you have."


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> I would not call. It can take up to 30 days. After that, you can worry.
> But whatever you do, do not talk to anyone from the dales office.
> They have nothing to do with processing rescissions, and they will
> only try to change your mind and deliberately misconstrue statements.
> "Not interested" means, "Yes, I want the worst package you have."


Please do not talk to or answer the telephone from anyone in their sales department.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 17, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Please do not talk to or answer the telephone from anyone in their sales department.


Thanks for 


pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only: You may want to check to see if Hilton rec'd your mail. My reason is because the USPS mail delivery system is piss poor. IMHO.
> It took ten (10) days to rec'd a letter from a city agency that was only twenty(20) miles from my home address. That is a fact and not a myth.



thanks. I used UPS with delivery confirmation to make sure they got it. The letter was received on 8/13. I hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## jzchen (Aug 19, 2021)

dayooper said:


> HGVC has Bay Forest Odawara in Kanawa, Japan. It’s a brand new by Hilton Club resort. They also have an external exchange affiliation with 19 Hotel Harvest properties in Japan. I know nothing of these resorts or how hard (or easy) they are to book. The HGVC reservation website says you have to book the Hotel Harvest properties by calling in to customer service.


We spent 5 days there (Odawara) in 2019 I believe, after purchasing developer points in 2018. It was "hard to book/always unavailable online". My wife did have to book through a phone call. The "room" we stayed in was two story and very nice. The drive up the mountain/hill at night was a little on the scary side. One night I was driving up behind someone and the lady driving in front, (usually we were the only car on the road), of us somehow hit a pedestrian. (I saw him bounce off the side of the car which was kind of strange). I tried to call emergency services and could not reach someone who spoke English. Eventually I passed my cell phone to the lady and after she spoke with them for a little bit we, (my wife, son and I), continued on our way. We reported to the front desk but since it didn't occur on property they couldn't do anything.

Overall though it was a very nice stay. We ended up going to Tokyo every single day and racked up over $200 in tolls. It is cheap to rent a vehicle (and add optional insurance). Driving is easy even though steering wheel is opposite to us. Just the tolls were expensive going into and out of Tokyo. (One of the 5 days we actually tried a bullet train going into Tokyo which saved us tolls that one day). I wish I remembered how much parking was but I'm afraid I've forgotten...

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## sher26 (Nov 9, 2021)

brp said:


> I can definitely understand. From all experiences I've read and personally experienced, HGVC are very much on the up-and-up in rescission. They don't tend to play games with this.
> 
> Well done, by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## sher26 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello I'm new to this forum, I posted in the new member page. I just bought a HGVC on Nov 6, 2021 and I immediately regretted it. So I wrote the rescission letter and dated it Nov 7, 2021. I had to hand write it as the hotel I was staying in had their business office closed. I stated we are enacting our right to cancel/rescind the timeshare. I put all the contact information and filled out a form that was in the packet regarding the right to cancelation. I hand delivered it to the HGVC, in Vegas where we bought the time share and about 40 minutes later the same salesperson called me up and asked if they could help us decide on another package but I said no and asked him to forward the letter to the contact office for rescission, he said he would do that. That was on Sunday, on Monday, I sent a duplicate letter certified with return receipt. I hope they don't play games and deny


----------



## sher26 (Nov 9, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> They may refund to your credit cards within the 20 days, but it might take a bit longer to post to your account. We usually tell people to allow up to 45 days. It kind of depends on when in the cc's billing cycle the credit hits. We haven't heard of HGVC being anything but honest, so don't worry. You'll get the refund. Some other TS outfits we might worry about, but not HGVC.


Hello, I just put in our cancelation letter with HGVC and your statement about them in the up and up, really puts my mind at ease, now just waiting for information.  Bought the ts on Nov 6, 2021 and hand delivered the cancelation on Nov 7, 2021. I also sent a duplicate letter to them certified return receipt on Nov 8, 2021.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2021)

sher26 said:


> Hello, I just put in our cancelation letter with HGVC and your statement about them in the up and up, really puts my mind at ease, now just waiting for information.  Bought the ts on Nov 6, 2021 and hand delivered the cancelation on Nov 7, 2021. I also sent a duplicate letter to them certified return receipt on Nov 8, 2021.


They are honorable. Your rescission will go through. No need to call. Just watch your credit card account for the refund. They may or may not notify you. It isn't required.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 10, 2021)

As said, sales peep and sales offices do _not_ process rescissions.
It was reported by one poster that they "lost" the letter. Too bad.
So, good move to send duplicates to the business address stated.

Verbal contact is not only unnecessary, but a waste of everyone's time.
It just gives sales a chance to change your mind.
.


----------

